# How to remove Hurri Virus from PC and my mobile HDD



## bmwasaga (Sep 1, 2008)

Please friends may you assist me on how to remove the hurri virus from my stuffs, im confused because McAfee V. 8.5 only detects but cannot remove/clean/delete and the virus seems to dublicate everytime i access my stuffs.
Thanks in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*. If you can't complete any of the steps, move onto the next one.


----------

